

Wireless Power Is A Stupid Gimmick - CowboyRobot
http://www.informationweek.com/byte/commentary/personal-tech/smart-phones/232901493

======
sp332
_A similar charger as an add-on for an older Samsung Galaxy costs about $35.
If you pay even $5 for a simple USB cable and a wall socket adapter you're
getting ripped off. You probably don't even need one of those because you
already have four or five lying around the house._

This is a dumb argument. Cars cost more than shoes because A) they are more
expensive to make and B) people are willing to pay more for a better solution.

 _devices are going to require power faster than battery technology can keep
up... I'm not so sure I see this happening._

My EVO 4G would like a word with you :)

------
mmastrac
"And anyplace I would expect a wireless charging pad to be, I would expect a
wall socket."

How many people carry around the cables to charge? I'd love it if I could set
my phone down and top it up 25% or more without having to dig out the hardware
for it.

~~~
sp332
It would be even easier to put a microUSB cable everywhere you'd put a
wireless charging pad.

